# TIE - Tietto Minerals



## System (17 November 2017)

Tietto Minerals Limited is a base metals exploration company and holds, through its subsidiaries, interests in the following gold exploration projects:

the Abujar Project in the central western region of Côte d’Ivoire;
the Dube South Project in the southeastern region of Liberia; and
the Cestos Project in the eastern region of Liberia, 
It is anticipated that TIE will list on the ASX during December 2017.

http://tietto.com


----------



## Ann (13 April 2019)

Nobody seems to have noticed this one which is surprising.....

It has been doing very well up until fairly recently. I am not sure what sent it southward it seemed to have good news recently.
09/04/2019 - Tietto Grows Abujar Gold Resource by 146% to 1.7Moz

There was one thing I found which may have affected the price as best as I can guess at, it is mining in West Africa and this was in the news on the 4th of April *Islamic State Says It Killed 18 Soldiers in West Africa.   *It seems like a fairly tough place to be doing business   Counterterrorism yearbook 2019: West Africa and the Sahel

The chart shows both Positive and Negative Volume Index rising (not shown), the Twiggs daily money flow is a bit choppy. The MACD has turned down(not shown). There is a double Marubozu, first one is bearish the second is bullish, they completely matched each other in size. In theory I would expect a rise but always with candlestick patterns they say to wait for confirmation.


----------



## greggles (2 October 2019)

Tietto Minerals up 13.6% to 25c today after reporting some good results from diamond drill hole ZDD084 at the Abujar‐Gludehi deposit, part of TIE's 1.7Moz Abujar Gold Project in Cote D'Ivoire.

20m @ 14.80 g/t Au from 42m including:

1m @ 128.52 g/t Au from 55m 

1m @ 160.06 g/t Au from 56m 

1m @ 2.38 g/t Au from 58m
Some nice high grades there. Don't know much about this company but will look a little closer now.


----------



## debtfree (2 February 2020)

I'm selecting TIE for the February Comp just by looking at the chart. 

Price and volume moving up with a nice breakout on Friday. Target .40 (33%)
Market looks like heading down a little on Monday which might be a good start with TIE being a gold stock. Will it stay up for the month, only time will tell.


----------



## peter2 (28 September 2020)

Selecting TIE for Oct monthly comp.  The pull-back in gold should end soon, although it may be after the US election result is known (Nov 2020). 

TIE is a West African gold ex with a large gold resource. The size of the resource will be revealed soon.


----------



## Miner (28 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> Selecting TIE for Oct monthly comp.  The pull-back in gold should end soon, although it may be after the US election result is known (Nov 2020).
> 
> TIE is a West African gold ex with a large gold resource. The size of the resource will be revealed soon.



140 gm p ton. You can not go wrong.


----------



## Sean K (23 March 2021)

Some interesting grades announced this am. I don't think that's expanding the current resource of 3m oz but they're pretty good for open pit. 

SP looks like a lot of goldies at the moment. Just been heading south for six months. When's the turnaround? Or, did gold peak?


----------



## Beaches (23 March 2021)

Article by Barry FitzGerald from Nov 2020

*TIETTO (TIE):*​​The shootout between Russian and Chinese interests for Cardinal (CDV) with its 5.1Moz Namdini gold reserve in Ghana has got all too complicated to follow.​​But the fact that the duelling started out at 45c a share, and is now around $1 a share, serves as a reminder that there is value to be had in the ASX-listed West African explorers/developers while their home market remains WA-centric.​​Canaccord thinks that could be the case with Tietto (TIE). It has a 90c price target on the stock which compares with its last sale at 43c.​​Tietto was mentioned here back on March 27 when it was 21c as one to watch as a potential takeover target.​​That has not happened, but as was well-flagged by the company, its resource base at its Abujar gold project in Côte d’Ivoire has just tipped over the 3Moz mark, with drilling continuing for another resource upgrade in mid-2021.​​The latest resource update came with a lower overall grade. But as Canaccord noted, that won’t affect the first five years or so of a future operation when a higher-grade core will be mined.​​A preliminary feasibility study is also in the works for release in the March quarter.​​​The PFS may bring a spike


----------



## Sean K (26 March 2021)

Beaches said:


> The PFS may bring a spike




Yes, PFS may bring some interest. 

With 3m oz au and a MC of $150m and $57m in the bank this looks a bit cheap. Maybe discounted because West Africa, but Ivory Coast seems to be pretty miner friendly. Perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## Sean K (11 May 2021)

Some more good grades announced, albeit low widths. But, certainly looks like they'll have quite a few more ounces to add to the MRE. 500k? 1m? Guess.

My money is on a takeover from someone like a PRU who will need to add to their inventory in the next 5 years.

Nothing too exciting in the chart. Maybe bottommed out??


----------



## barney (11 May 2021)

kennas said:


> Nothing too exciting in the chart. Maybe bottomed out??




Thanks for the heads up @kennas 

Serious gold in them there hills

Approx $130 mill Market Cap

And + $50 mill in the bank  

Seems odd it's not moving higher. Probably the West African location?

I remember WAF was a bit similar going back a couple of years with high grades but little movement

Then it went from 20 cents to a dollar.

This could be similar I suspect.


----------



## Sean K (11 May 2021)

barney said:


> Thanks for the heads up @kennas
> 
> Serious gold in them there hills
> 
> ...




It does seem cheap for all those ounces. 3m oz au @ $2k an ounce is a lot of money in the ground at $130m MC. Must be the West Africa effect.


----------



## The Triangle (13 May 2021)

kennas said:


> It does seem cheap for all those ounces. 3m oz au @ $2k an ounce is a lot of money in the ground at $130m MC. Must be the West Africa effect.



PFS was bad which explains a lot of SP weakness.   When you hear 3m ounces, 200,000 in first year of production, costs below 1000 per ounce - its fair to expect a higher NPV than 266m at a 5% discount rate (too low for west africa in my opinion).   The capex is probably too high relative to the NPV relative to other projects in stable jurisdictions to attract good financing.  

On the numbers I would have guessed an NPV of over 500 million.  266 was surprisingly low - but they do appear to have done it conservatively (1500 gold price)

Upside is rigs turning hitting gold.


----------



## Sean K (24 May 2021)

The Triangle said:


> PFS was bad which explains a lot of SP weakness.
> 
> Upside is rigs turning hitting gold.




I hadn't really looked at the PFS, my bad, thanks for the heads up. 

Chart wise, something brewing here, although there's a few gold stocks looking like this. NCM, which I think is a bit of a bellweather for gold stocks (along with the XGD of course) turned in March.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 May 2021)

Tietto rapidly advancing Abujar Gold Mine (central West of Côte D'Ivoire) development 

*Highlights*:

Tietto awards Engineering Design of the Abujar Gold Mine Processing Plant to Primero  Group, a Perth based specialist mine design company and part of NRW Holdings.
Tietto’s strong cash position of ~$52 million at end of March allows it to advance  Abujar Gold Mine DFS and project development work
Tietto continuing aggressive diamond drill program to grow 3.02Moz gold resource
Upgrade of 22km site access road linking Abujar to the National Highway underway
Refurbished unused 11.5MW single‐stage SAG mill secured from NCP International on  track to be shipped to site in January 2022
90kV powerline angle point survey from Daloa to site completed. Work advancing for  detailed design and land acquisition
Discussions advancing with project financiers following release of positive PFS.

*Work program planned for June 2021 Quarter*:

Commence front end engineering and design (FEED) for Abujar Gold Mine
Commence site establishment and mining camp construction
Complete geotechnical study for tailings storage facility, water storage reservoir and  process plant site
Tender open‐pit mining contract
Updated Abujar Mineral Resource expected late June quarter.


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2021)

Looks like it may have broken that downward trend. Might need to break .38 for confirmation. As mentioned above, similar to a lot of goldies. I wonder if the floor is in for POG and goldies will all have a decent run.


----------



## finicky (26 May 2021)

I don't take much notice of chartists when it comes to Gold but on twitter a couple of them that I follow were saying weeks ago that the decisive level was 1850 or 1860.


----------



## Sean K (6 August 2021)

finicky said:


> I don't take much notice of chartists when it comes to Gold but on twitter a couple of them that I follow were saying weeks ago that the decisive level was 1850 or 1860.




Funny that you don't take much notice to charts but post up quite a lot of charts finicky. 

TIE chart looking more interesting to me right now. 0.38 still key resistance but found some decent support and trying again. 

I submitted my top 10 junior resource stocks to Rick Rule to rate and this was the only one along with PDI to get a 5 or better on his scale of 1-10. The rest were 6. 1 being good, 10 being bad.  He did say he was a tough marker though.


----------



## finicky (6 August 2021)

Yes, chart TIE looks to be basing, someone I follow on twitter has been backing it for a long time. Also PDI, betweentheinesfinance on Patreon likes it. I don't hold either, having limited myself to Oz goldies except for WAF. 
The gold chart itself - I do watch it of course, but commentators are too often in disagreement or make too early calls or fail to predict the bear cycles. Seems too hard to call, so I have pared the people I listen to about it to one - Jordan Roy-Byrne of thedailygold.com


----------



## Beaches (6 August 2021)

kennas said:


> I submitted my top 10 junior resource stocks to Rick Rule to rate and this was the only one along with PDI to get a 5 or better on his scale of 1-10. The rest were 6. 1 being good, 10 being bad.  He did say he was a tough marker though.





Feel free to share your top 10, if the notion takes you


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2021)

Beaches said:


> Feel free to share your top 10, if the notion takes you



Ooops, I cocked up the list due to a misalignment. It was CTM he gave a 5 for and had 'no opinion' on TIE.


----------



## Miner (9 August 2021)

Beaches said:


> Feel free to share your top 10, if the notion takes you



@kennas - thanks for sharing.
Which were the rest 9 and their ranking from Rick ?


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2021)

Miner said:


> @kennas - thanks for sharing.
> Which were the rest 9 and their ranking from Rick ?




These weren't in order and I was only interested in explorers/developers less ALK which I'm only interested in for Boda. I don't think he gives out much higher than a 4. In fact, if you google Rick Rule Rankings you probably won't find anything higher than 4.


----------



## The Triangle (20 August 2021)

Tieto reached a peak of 38 cents right around D&D when it was being 'pumped' for a 'takeover'  Tieto is now 31 cents.    ASIC really needs to get a handle on these rogue agents who spruke up these potential 'deals'  I remember earlier days of BGL when there were all the 'rumours' northern star were going to take it over...  

Anyhow.  TIE back to an interesting valuation level.  I'm still concerned the grades are a little too low to support an underground mine in the later years.  

Side note, love having an Asian MD.  I recon the company takes a huge hit because of all the racists who won't touch it . Won't be surprised to see this slip back to high 20s.


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Tieto reached a peak of 38 cents right around D&D when it was being 'pumped' for a 'takeover'  Tieto is now 31 cents.    ASIC really needs to get a handle on these rogue agents who spruke up these potential 'deals'  I remember earlier days of BGL when there were all the 'rumours' northern star were going to take it over...
> 
> Anyhow.  TIE back to an interesting valuation level.  I'm still concerned the grades are a little too low to support an underground mine in the later years.
> 
> Side note, love having an Asian MD.  I recon the company takes a huge hit because of all the racists who won't touch it . Won't be surprised to see this slip back to high 20s.




Didn't see the rumours but there's always chance of consolidation in West Africa. MC now down to $136m with $45m in the bank, EV$91m with 3.35m oz au JORC. PFS didn't look too bad to me. Any idea what's wrong with it?


----------



## Miner (20 August 2021)

kennas said:


> Didn't see the rumours but there's always chance of consolidation in West Africa. MC now down to $136m with $45m in the bank, EV$91m with 3.35m oz au JORC. PFS didn't look too bad to me. Any idea what's wrong with it?
> 
> View attachment 129236



Asian face in an Australian as @Triangle jokingly mentioned. 
Thankfully it is not true otherwise mqg3, ncm, Google will not fly


----------



## The Triangle (21 August 2021)

Miner said:


> Asian face in an Australian as @Triangle jokingly mentioned.
> Thankfully it is not true otherwise mqg3, ncm, Google will not fly



Sadly I was dead serious.   I know people who will not invest because they look at someones name and skin colour.   But that's their choice and their loss.  It's much more common with small companies where racist HNWs invest.  No one will care at a big company.  


kennas said:


> Didn't see the rumours but there's always chance of consolidation in West Africa. MC now down to $136m with $45m in the bank, EV$91m with 3.35m oz au JORC. PFS didn't look too bad to me. Any idea what's wrong with it?



Nothing wrong with the PFS. Just nothing to get excited over. As mentioned I prefer an 8% discount rate. That would have a 25% reduction in NPV by my estimate.  Also I don’t like the underground option in year 6. Capex for that is $300/oz, and @ 50,000t/month the 3.5mta mill will become inefficient. In that underground plan picture there is a lot of blank space.  The additional ounces sit at about 15% of total, so it’s insignificant but it seems to increase the NPV by $60 million. With my calculations I can only get $30 million.

I only consider the numbers in slide 32 of the recent release for the OP only.   Which if I apply my 8% I would get a base case NPV of around $280 million.  Valuing TIE market cap at 50% of a PFS NPV in Africa is very fair.  30% of EV is on the cheaper side for me, hence my interest.  Of course if you look at using todays gold price things are much nicer.   I do expect a BFS to show an expanded open pit option, longer life, a higher assumed gold price, and higher capex.


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2021)

TIE chart looks interesting. Big rounded bottom and looks like it might break some significant downward/horizontal resistance.

Been producing some excellent high grade infill drilling results over the past month.


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2021)

In TH for the release of the DFS on AGP before Tuesday open. 

Can't see there being any upward surprises in this unlike the PDI MRE.

Current EV still only $100m with 3.35Moz just doesn't make sense to me, even with a WA discount. Looks cheap.

PDI just release initial MRE of 3.6Moz and now has EV of $240m. That's gunna grow but TIE way more advanced. 

SP stopped at resistance across 38c.


----------



## Miner (1 October 2021)

With TH @Joe Blow , would my tip be valid ?


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2021)

Miner said:


> With TH @Joe Blow , would my tip be valid ?




I think so.

Hopefully these numbers are good. Looks like most are better than the PFS.

Open pit producing over 200k oz is pretty impressive. Payback less than 1 year.

Current EV of $100m looks silly.


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2021)

Looks to have held from the brake up. Hopefully holds above 40c. Decided to take a position on the numbers of the DFS and comparing to PDI who now has an MC of $330m compared to this at about $100m. Similar resources. PDI maybe has more potential for growth from what I can see but TIE more advanced and hasn't had a coup recently. A doubling in present MC couldn't be out of the question compared to PDI.


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2021)

Excellent infill results. There's some fantastic grades at length in the middle of this deposit. Would like to see some extension drilling or exploration success to increase the LOM. It's lacking longevity at the moment. They either need to find some more ounces or buy another gold explorer heading to production so they have a life after this deposit.

Chart wise, break up continues, hitting resistance around 47c.


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2021)

Resistance at 47-48c proving a little bit of a challenge, but you'd expect some more significant consolidation at some point. Had an amazing run from 30c. Volume looks like supply coming off.

Not sure what's due next and when. The drilling program is ongoing so hopefully there's just a steady stream of news to keep it bubbling along.

Canaccord report back in July had a 60c target on this with no time frame. When's it going to 60c Canaccord? 11 Apr 2022?


----------



## Sean K (21 October 2021)

Resistance across 47-48 proving tough. Come on TIE!

Some good infill results out. Some spectacular grades in this open pit. Don't need to dig much of that up to make $$.

Would like some extension drilling with those types of grades, thanks.

Message for Francis - have you checked that you're not drilling in a national park here?


----------



## Sean K (1 November 2021)

Yikes!  Has anything fundamentally changed in the past 2 weeks? Obviously that resistance level (market cap value?) is too tough to get through right now. Not sure what else they have to do to get through there. Another discovery - take over spec?

MC back down below $200m getting back to buy territory. Would normally expect this support to hold, but it's diving fast.


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2021)

Bouncing off support today, probably helped by me topping up on this dip.  lol

Trying to work out any fundamental reason for the drop but can't find anything except delays in assays that were supposed to be delivered by end of Oct. From the last drilling ann pasted above is below. Maybe what they meant was that just the drilling was to be finished, not assays delivered...






So, perhaps they didn't deliver on that and from what I can tell in their quarterly, they've hidden three drill results in there that I can't find, because they now state they have 77 holes outstanding - see paste out of quarterly below. Looks like the remaining holes will come in soonish but by end of Nov in order to have the MRE upgrade by end of year. Hopefully they don't miss that mark. Not sure how much more gold they will have in total including extensions around the current pit and under it. Would be nice if they got over 3.5m and closer to the 4m oz mark and increased the confidence in the high grade core.


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2021)

TIE funding for development looks wrapped up which will further de-risk progress to first gold pour late next year. Good work so quickly progressing after DFS. Now in a good phase of the Lassonde Curve moving to production where relative value is supposed to increase.

Bounced well off support mentioned above on 2 Nov, but has since come up against that strong line of resistance dating back some time. Will take some effort to break through that.


----------



## Sean K (18 November 2021)

My gold stocks are throwing up spanners today with TIE now in a TH for a CR. Hopefully at a decent price but holders get a stab at it if it's not. Will add to the above loan to get them to production next year I guess.


----------



## Sean K (18 November 2021)

Raising $70m at 39¢ per share.  A 12.4 per cent discount to the last close, according to the term sheet sent to potential investors. 

I didn't get a term sheet!!  lol

I guess that means it'll re-open at 39c and I can buy some more at that price anyway.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2021)

Placement finalised in two tranches with the first to go through this month and the second after shareholder approval, so while this is essential to build the mine, I anticipate it's going to be held back to the 39c ish level for a bit while it all goes through. Unless POG goes nuts...

Now well into the development phase of the Lassonde Curve where the project is de-risked and _should_ increase in relative value. Somewhere around the blue circle at the moment, so all else being equal it should appreciate up to first pour.


----------



## finicky (22 November 2021)




----------



## Sean K (22 November 2021)

finicky said:


>





GPR looks good. eeeeeek

Not sure why he doesn't like TIE's economics. I've heard him poo poo it before but he seems to just have a thing with it.


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2021)

Some good infil results providing more confidence to the initial MRE, although when you look at the table there's a lot of holes with not much gold in them.... More interesting to me is potential upside from extension drilling to increase LOM or potentially maintain higher production rates than in the DFS. If they could start and maintain 250K oz pa for longer that would be a nice result. Not many mines doing those numbers.


----------



## Sean K (9 December 2021)

TIE has held up well after the announcements of the funding details. Surprised it didn't head down to the placement price where I was hoping to add some more. Still looks undervalued for this part of the development cycle and I'm more confident in the high grade part of the resource with the infil drilling of late, plus UG potential to increase LOM or maintain a high throughput after Y1.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2021)

More good infill results de-risking the first couple of years production. 

Importantly, extension drilling keeps hitting yellow stuff well outside the DSF pits. More than 100 gram meters is outstanding, double that is another level. Should be a very handy MRE upgrade in Q1 of 22. I've yet to take a stab at how many extra ounces they've drilled already. The deposit is a bit all over the shop to gauge continuity of tonnage and grades. I'm just hoping it starts with a 4 in front of it.


----------



## Sean K (24 December 2021)

With the placement done at 39c this has held up well considering. Now funded to first gold pour by the end of next year, it's almost inexplicable that they still have a $250m MC and will dig up 260K ounces in 2024. Pay back in one year and then it's free cash.  

I still think we're in that blue circle on the Lassonde Curve I noted a few posts ago, so value should increase all next year, all things being equal. This was 76c at the height of the POG run up, so if we get to new ATHs with POG, you'd expect this to follow simply based on that. But, it's more valuable now with the de-risking of the ore body, IMO.


----------



## pabloran (29 December 2021)

i think you are on the money sean


----------



## finicky (29 December 2021)

@Sean K looks like a breakout today


----------



## pabloran (30 December 2021)

if i understand this comp thing ,i have to state why i have selected it....followed it since early days at 6c....been to a number of meetings  and imho a very good bet...cw is a shrewd operator and a person of high integrity....i have no doubts whatsoever unless of course gold or world markets crash....


----------



## Sean K (31 December 2021)

finicky said:


> @Sean K looks like a breakout today




I thought 48c was going to be too tough, but it looks like she's through for now. Hopefully that becomes support. Probably just following the slight rise in gold or people have seen some value after the recent drilling results de-risking it a little. MC now about $300m. Not sure what the ceiling is. Technically, 60 should be next hurdle as long as this break up is supported.


----------



## investtrader (3 January 2022)

This is my new pick for 2022 comp(replaces SYR). Gold stock so insurance against general market downturn maybe. But I do like the long term chart pattern.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2022)

investtrader said:


> This is my new pick for 2022 comp(replaces SYR). Gold stock so insurance against general market downturn maybe. But I do like the long term chart pattern.




That big rounded bottom was what initially drew me to this from a TA point of view and it's been breaking up, finding support and breaking up like clockwork. That now makes me a little nervous as things should not go to plan like this has... lol

Gold has to get out of this big pennant at some stage this year I think and _should_ break up. I'm not sure what the catalyst will be; perhaps inflation heading towards 10%, a flight out of risky assets, conflict, or crypto currency shock.


----------



## pabloran (3 January 2022)

interesting to see if any of the latest converted options sell in next week or so.....if not i can see this jumping into the sixties...the price has moved rapidly on many occasions....top 40 would be handy.....hoping supply drying up and correction coming


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2022)

finicky said:


> @Sean K looks like a breakout today




29 Dec definitely the breakout day and then testing the new support to go again. Lovely to watch. 

It's just been going too well though, which worries me.


----------



## pabloran (5 January 2022)

oh really sean...bin goin to well!better to come imho


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2022)

pabloran said:


> oh really sean...bin goin to well!better to come imho




There should be. It’s still priced as an explorer, not a developer financed to production. And it’s a long way off a gold miner producing 260k ounces. Steady as she goes wins the race. The easy money has probably already been made on this back at 30c though. I think some punters were worried about the quality of the deposit, which is still a small risk.


----------



## pabloran (5 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> There should be. It’s still priced as an explorer, not a developer financed to production. And it’s a long way off a gold miner producing 260k ounces. Steady as she goes wins the race. The easy money has probably already been made on this back at 30c though. I think some punters were worried about the quality of the deposit, which is still a small risk.



how far off to production


----------



## pabloran (5 January 2022)

pabloran said:


> how far off to production



according to news on 22 nov producing in last quarter of this year....unless this is a long time for you lol


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2022)

pabloran said:


> according to news on 22 nov producing in last quarter of this year....unless this is a long time for you lol




I was referring to the price/MC being a long way off a producer of 260K ounces. The risk is they don’t actually get into production on schedule and they don’t actually produce the stated ounces. There’s every chance that could happen due to a variety of reasons. However, their plant builder has a very good track record, so I’m pretty confident they’ll be pouring gold by the end of the year.


----------



## pabloran (6 January 2022)

ist quarter next year im told


----------



## pabloran (6 January 2022)

pabloran said:


> ist quarter next year im told





Sean K said:


> I was referring to the price/MC being a long way off a producer of 260K ounces. The risk is they don’t actually get into production on schedule and they don’t actually produce the stated ounces. There’s every chance that could happen due to a variety of reasons. However, their plant builder has a very good track record, so I’m pretty confident they’ll be pouring gold by the end of the year.



you seem to be in the know sean...whats with the bots...slow accumulation?


----------



## finicky (9 January 2022)




----------



## Sean K (10 January 2022)

finicky said:


>





He may be correct on the aggressive approach to production. It seems like it's way too quick to me too. I think the reason they may be able to do it is that the build team are quite experienced and wouldn't be trying to dent their reputation by getting this wrong. The CEO and Construction Manager built Sanbrado, so a pretty good track record. I think the reason they'll be pouring gold by the end of the year is that they are well advanced with procurement of the mill and there's not a lot of pre-stripping to get to the ore. Anywho, I'll probably be out of this before they pour any gold, unless some of their other targets change the landscape in the meantime. There's also a high probability of some M&A action with a few of the WA explorers/developers and I think TIE might be a target. The easy money was made buying in at the initial breakout at the upward trend of the nice big rounded bottom. I think the guy in the video might be a little bit miffed that he missed an opportunity.


----------



## pabloran (12 January 2022)

last meeting they said production happening ist quarter 2023 end of story!

the real money was made much earlier friend

but plenty more to be made if your a good punter


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2022)

pabloran said:


> last meeting they said production happening ist quarter 2023 end of story!
> 
> the real money was made much earlier friend
> 
> but plenty more to be made if your a good punter




I haven't seen the last meeting minutes. Do you mean presentation? Do you have a reference?

Chart wise, this looks like a nice set up, but the last time I posted one of these (HCH) it tanked, so I hope I don't put the mozz on them. It's not a perfect flag, so maybe some more sideways action. If gold breaks above 1830, you'd expect this to go that direction.


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2022)

TIE chart tanked from that set up, of course. Also broke that support line, which will represent an opportunity.

Update on the mine build out and there's no indication that they're not going to get there. They would have every excuse not to get there with the supply chain disruptions world wide.


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2022)

Some OK infill drilling here de-risking the main deposit for early production. More important now to me is extension drilling to build the resource further to extend the mine and possible ounces pa produced. I think there's more upside there that's not factored in.

62 drill holes to be reported in Feb and updated MRE this quarter should be interesting. Hard to tell what the additions will be but that's a lot of drilling and they've been extending the resource with each batch of assays, so will be well above 3.5Moz at a guess. Hard to tell with this deposit. You can see on the cartoon the amount of gold under the shell pit at depth. 

They're planning on drilling 100,000m this year which could add quite a few ounces.


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2022)

Getting hits like this in the top 50m of the main open pit is pretty spectacular. First year of production could even exceed what they've projected if this is more consistent.


----------



## mullokintyre (24 January 2022)

Wonder if this will  now push some of its neighbours into a consolidation?
Mick


----------



## pabloran (1 February 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Wonder if this will  now push some of its neighbours into a consolidation?
> Mick



its price is pushing if you ask me


----------



## pabloran (2 February 2022)

hope its a rerate we are seeing here


----------



## mullokintyre (2 February 2022)

Closed at  a 52 week high.
Noice.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (2 February 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Closed at  a 52 week high.
> Noice.
> Mick




Yes, but still off all time highs. Just need POG over $2000 and she'll be back there.


----------



## pabloran (4 February 2022)

looks like something is brewing here


----------



## mullokintyre (4 February 2022)

Hit another 52 week high.
Other goldies going down.
Somebody knows something that we as yet don'r.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (4 February 2022)

pabloran said:


> looks like something is brewing here





mullokintyre said:


> Hit another 52 week high.
> Other goldies going down.
> Somebody knows something that we as yet don'r.
> Mick




Has been unusual. XGD is even at the moment, so there are some goldies up. Could be just the de-risking of the near surface material for the first year of mining. They've uncovered some significant grades close to surface which will be an excellent starter. Might even mean more than the 260K ounces forecast next year.

It's going to be quite amazing if it goes to their plan. Paid off in the first year then free cash flow for 10 years - pending what happens between now and then.


----------



## Boggo (4 February 2022)

TIE popped up on my weekly system a few weeks ago. Another run like the last one would be nice 

(click to expand)


----------



## pabloran (4 February 2022)

no speeding ticket...let the run continue


----------



## Ann (5 February 2022)

Just adding a weekly chart I drew for another thread. I am looking at drawing horizontal support/resistance lines from EOD volume spikes.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...lication-to-trading-stocks.34044/post-1159582


----------



## Sean K (7 February 2022)

Lost count of the number of 100+ gold gram meters from infill drilling. 

Interesting that they're still not 100% right to go with mining at this stage with a final regulatory step to go. Must be pretty confident this is just routine.

"The  Company is  negotiating  the  final  regulatory  step,  the Abujar Mining  Convention, with  the Ivorian Government, having already secured all mining and environmental approvals."


----------



## Sean K (7 February 2022)

This has been good since breaking up last September. I thought there'd be more resistance at 58, but now should be a little at 61ish. Should be support at 53ish during any consolidation in the short term. The only thing I can bring this run to is that it seemed to be undervalued, and they've de-risked with the good infill drilling and finance. Further upside may come from extension drilling and potential for surprise in the next MRE due this quarter.


----------



## Sean K (10 February 2022)

TIE chart is following through on the big rounded bottom identified in Sep last year and turning into a big cup. Some resistance around this zone and needs to consolidate a bit, but it looks promising. Maybe we'll see a handle appear in the next few months. I'd prefer it just keep going, but will be interesting to see how it unfolds nonetheless.


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

Seems TIE are going to just keep pumping out assay results as they get them and they're dribbling in, instead of in big batches. 

Another 200+ ggm intersection in the infill drilling. Nice. Wish they were wider though. 

How good does 25m@131g/t look in the picture below.


----------



## Sean K (18 February 2022)

I'm liking these updates. Must be going to come monthly to ease concerns about the seemingly aggressive timetable. Hopefully they'll be able to put higher gold prices into any updated DFS assumptions (US$1,700/oz) later this year as well.


----------



## mullokintyre (25 February 2022)

More updates out this morning re the high grades they have found.
Rather surprising that this stock has fallen from recent highs given the increases in gold prices as well as the updates.
Will add some more if it gets back to the 50 mark.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (25 February 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> More updates out this morning re the high grades they have found.
> Rather surprising that this stock has fallen from recent highs given the increases in gold prices as well as the updates.
> Will add some more if it gets back to the 50 mark.
> Mick




Yes, very good infill drilling results again. 500 gold gram meters is exceptional. When I first started looking at this I didn't actually realise they had such high grades at shallow depth.

Good exploration drilling too. 100,000m more drilling for 2022 potentially means a significant resource upgrade later this year. Potentially a new significant load is sitting there along the Abujar Shear waiting to appear.

Resource model update due by end of March.


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2022)

TIE coming up against resistance level again. Good support level formed at 54c ish along 20dma.

Gold price significant rise and extension drilling is going to significantly change DFS metrics once adjusted in the FID report. (If they produce an update - they are already building the mine...) They used just $1400 POG in the DFS. LOM and ore reserves should be raised also.

Not sure if the market is fully factoring in the potential increases to the NPV of this. If they do mine 260Koz in the first year they might even pay off the debt in 9 months instead of 12. Would love to know the NPV on $2000 gold. I estimate about $1.2b.


----------



## mullokintyre (15 March 2022)

TIE announced that mine construction is still on track.
It was an ambitious timeline, but so far they seem to be pulling it off.
All the hard technical bits still to come, but the Sag mill looks to be well under way.
Looking ok for the time being.
Unfortunately, it never got down near 50 that would have caused me to buy more.
Mick


----------



## Boggo (15 March 2022)

That popped up in my scans a while ago.

(click to expand)


----------



## Sean K (15 March 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> TIE announced that mine construction is still on track.
> It was an ambitious timeline, but so far they seem to be pulling it off.
> All the hard technical bits still to come, but the Sag mill looks to be well under way.
> Looking ok for the time being.
> ...




Yes, good news. Happy with a monthly update but we don't have the detailed works schedule, so we'll just have to believe them.  

At current SP still around a $400m MC. Still some risk I suppose, but assume they get to production by the end of the year, I wonder what a fairer MC is for someone starting to produce over 200K ounces pa? Might depend on POG by the end of the year too I suppose.


----------



## mullokintyre (25 March 2022)

Tie in trading halt pending "major capital raising".
This came as a bit of a surprise to me, had not read anything that seemed to indicate they would need more cash.
Perhaps the  cost of the mine has blown out of all proportion.
Whatever the reason for the cap raise is, its highly likely to be at a discount to most recent share price, which means the SP will drop sharply on  commencement of trading after the TH.
Bugger.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (25 March 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Tie in trading halt pending "major capital raising".
> This came as a bit of a surprise to me, had not read anything that seemed to indicate they would need more cash.
> Perhaps the  cost of the mine has blown out of all proportion.
> Whatever the reason for the cap raise is, its highly likely to be at a discount to most recent share price, which means the SP will drop sharply on  commencement of trading after the TH.
> ...




This is way out of left field. Something has gone wrong with the 'fully funded to production' tag. Maybe they've dumped the debt facility and gone for dilution, or Taurus have decided not to go through with it, for whatever reason. 

I hope it's only around the 15% discount mark to the last 2 weeks trading, and holders get a piece of the pie at the discount.


----------



## Sean K (29 March 2022)

No cheap shares for current holders. :-(

I wonder why they didn't do this in the first place instead of going with Taurus for debt. Maybe the last few months infill drilling has removed risk and made it possible to find new investors.

I guess we'll be hovering back around the 50c mark for a bit, unless this is seen as a much better deal than the debt and completely de-risks development.

Interesting metrics attached to the ann. Note DFS done at $1400 POG. POG probably has a 2 in front of it next year so this is going to be a money printer in it's first year.


----------



## Sean K (29 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> No cheap shares for current holders. :-(
> 
> 
> I guess we'll be hovering back around the 50c mark for a bit, unless this is seen as a much better deal than the debt and completely de-risks development.




Nice sell-off this am to just about the placement price, so I got some cheap shares anyway.


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2022)

New presentation out here. 

Interesting that they're saying they're going to have an updated MRE out in Q1 CY22. It's the 30th of March...

EV $300m and they're going to make $100m pa on $1800 POG...


----------



## mullokintyre (30 March 2022)

Had some of my bid filled at 51.
Will leave it there in hope.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Had some of my bid filled at 51.
> Will leave it there in hope.
> Mick




Looks like you might have got filled. I bought some more down here too. 

I think the market is asleep at the wheel with this puppy. The basic sums on EV v production numbers and earnings are nuts.

Would have to be something black swan-like to crash this party.


----------



## mullokintyre (30 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> Looks like you might have got filled. I bought some more down here too.
> 
> I think the market is asleep at the wheel with this puppy. The basic sums on EV v production numbers and earnings are nuts.
> 
> Would have to be something black swan-like to crash this party.



Been outside picking the Shiraz grapes, so was not watching, but got my fill.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Been outside picking the Shiraz grapes, so was not watching, but got my fill.
> Mick




This little green hammer today looks like some positive buying. 50 should have been the floor I guess, all else been equal.


----------



## Sean K (8 April 2022)

Removing any more doubt that they are on schedule to pour gold this year. This contractor did Perseus's Yaoure mine, so some experience locally and in the right business. Hopefully no more surprises...


----------



## Telamelo (11 April 2022)

Sean K said:


> Removing any more doubt that they are on schedule to pour gold this year. This contractor did Perseus's Yaoure mine, so some experience locally and in the right business. Hopefully no more surprises...
> 
> 
> View attachment 140102



Good news just released:

"Tietto *TIE* Delivers Maiden Measured Gold Resource at Abujar"

Cheers tela


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Good news just released:
> 
> "Tietto *TIE* Delivers Maiden Measured Gold Resource at Abujar"
> 
> Cheers tela




I'm very happy that the de-risking goes on, but very disappointed in overall ounces up just 3%. They have been producing some really good extension drilling on top of the infill. I was hoping to see a 4 in front of the overall ounces. Not sure what happened to all that extra drilling. I can only guess that the model has been adjusted and inferred resources that they thought were there might have disappeared and some others added elsewhere. 

What's a little underplayed is the increase in the mill throughput and comment on the POG in the DFS. The updated DFS will be materially upgraded on these numbers. Gold could have a 2 in front of it by the time they start pouring gold.


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2022)

And in fact, looking at the details, you've got to ask what all the extension drilling has done over the past 9 months. It's added just a few ounces into the inferred category. Hmmm. 

And, the measured portion for 9 months of infill is just 350K ounces. Hmmm.


----------



## finicky (11 April 2022)

Got a bid that's been sitting a while for TIE. Bit mean @0.45 but chancing that the 50c raising will weaken support for a while. Project does look great except for the Africa aspect but PRU and WAF have gone ok. Worth some limited risk taking.


----------



## mullokintyre (11 April 2022)

finicky said:


> Got a bid that's been sitting a while for TIE. Bit mean @0.45 but chancing that the 50c raising will weaken support for a while. Project does look great except for the Africa aspect but PRU and WAF have gone ok. Worth some limited risk taking.



I dropped a comment in the BTL patreon page asking for a comment on the Tie announcement this morning.
Be very interested to see his comments.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> I dropped a comment in the BTL patreon page asking for a comment on the Tie announcement this morning.
> Be very interested to see his comments.
> Mick




From what I've seen in the past he doesn't like TIE. Thought the deposit was too inconsistent and the ounces weren't actually there. He might be right IRT the MRE update. 9 months of infill and extension drilling and a pitiful increase in ounces. I have a feeling he will pooh pooh them. Still holding even after the debt funding debacle. I've lost some faith due to that and now this MRE which is no where near my expectations.


----------



## Telamelo (11 April 2022)

finicky said:


> Got a bid that's been sitting a while for TIE. Bit mean @0.45 but chancing that the 50c raising will weaken support for a while. Project does look great except for the Africa aspect but PRU and WAF have gone ok. Worth some limited risk taking.



I agree/think so @finicky that at any discount below 0.50c capital raising price it appears to be a good risk/reward investment punt imo as minimal downside risk (given that this project is now mostly de-risked imo).

P.S. I'm trying to add/buy more around 0.48c-0.485c range if I get lucky.

Good luck! 

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (11 April 2022)

Tietto Minerals (ASX:TIE) releases updated MRE for Abujar
					

West African gold explorer and developer Tietto Minerals (ASX:TIE) has released an updated mineral resource estimate (MRE) for its Abujar gold project in Côte d'Ivoire, West Africa.




					themarketherald.com.au


----------



## Telamelo (12 April 2022)

TIE share price daily candle chart shows an "open gap" to fill at 0.575c - of which sooner or later this open gap will almost definitely fill/close imo  (once TIE share price gets back up to 0.575c).

DYOR .. Cheers tela 

P.S. Trading "higher open gaps" is an easy way to make virtually risk free $$ on the stock market I've found from plenty of past experience.


----------



## mullokintyre (13 April 2022)

Sean K said:


> Removing any more doubt that they are on schedule to pour gold this year. This contractor did Perseus's Yaoure mine, so some experience locally and in the right business. Hopefully no more surprises...



Another announcement today about how they are on schedule.
The  media and publicity department must be well staffed.






The plans to update the life of mine production is interesting. Are they holding back on some of the drilling results that seemed to be a bit dissapointing to us yesterday??
Mick


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> The plans to update the life of mine production is interesting. Are they holding back on some of the drilling results that seemed to be a bit dissapointing to us yesterday??
> Mick




The only obvious material thing that's changed is getting the 350K ounces into Measured which gives them the confidence to increase the mill throughput by 500K and they'll change the POG metric up a bit. Possibly to $1700 to be conservative. I think to increase the LOM they've changed the pit design with different cut-offs which puts more gold in the planned pits and therefore longer life. That exact detail will come out in the revised DFS I assume. I'm just guessing that by this comment below. I haven't checked the original DFS to compare as yet.


----------



## mullokintyre (28 April 2022)

TIE quarterly out still pushing everything is on track, so will just have to take them at their word.
The only problem I have with this company is that there is a lot of repetitive fluff in their reports.
Same photos, same graphics, gotta do a lot of reading to find anything new.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (28 April 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> TIE quarterly out still pushing everything is on track, so will just have to take them at their word.
> The only problem I have with this company is that there is a lot of repetitive fluff in their reports.
> Same photos, same graphics, gotta do a lot of reading to find anything new.
> Mick




Yeah, I don't think there was anything new in there. They probably could have made it clearer with all those drilling results that they have already been announced. The only addition would be the statement that they are ahead of schedule with the build.


----------



## pabloran (23 May 2022)

time to get on folks


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2022)

pabloran said:


> time to get on folks




I have been buying at these levels, but I think I've posted up some justification why. 

The major risk with these guys is their aggressive path to first pour, which is about 1/3 the time of most developers, so they can't go too far wrong there. But, they have a good mine building crew.

The next thing will be the 260K ounces in the first year, which seems ambitious, but the last several months high grade drilling close to surface and resource upgrade makes that look possible.

So, we're just beholden to POG in the short term I think. Junior goldies are predicting further weakness.


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2022)

This table represents the value of this company. If gold stays at around current prices and we don't go into depression, payback is less than 1 year, then free cash flow. What they do with that is the questions I guess.


----------



## pabloran (28 May 2022)

i saw caigen to day...everything ahead of schedule.....explained taurus situation and why change of tack...if u want more details plz ask....and for u sean...i asked him where on the lassonde curve we were ....he pointed to the section just before the steep uprising...when i asked about recent price drop he said it was due to world markets and pog...very genuine man  with high integrity and ability from what i can tell....i hope this gives confidence to any doubting thomases....i am now all in


----------



## mullokintyre (8 June 2022)

Tietto released a few more drilling results with the usual highlights about those areas with high gold content.
Nothing excising, but the announcement onece again said that construction is still on btrack to pour first gold in the 4th quarter 2022.
Remains to be seen if that is true, and at what cost.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Tietto released a few more drilling results with the usual highlights about those areas with high gold content.
> Nothing excising, but the announcement onece again said that construction is still on btrack to pour first gold in the 4th quarter 2022.
> Remains to be seen if that is true, and at what cost.
> Mick




I'm still sceptical about how they can pull this off so quickly. The only reason I thought they could is they had ordered the mill pretty early and the team building this did Sanbrado on time and cost. Still, it's only 6 months before first pour due. I'm prepared for a delay for some reason, but as long as they're pouring Q1 23 I don't think they'd be punished too much.


----------



## mullokintyre (8 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> I'm still sceptical about how they can pull this off so quickly. The only reason I thought they could is they had ordered the mill pretty early and the team building this did Sanbrado on time and cost. Still, it's only 6 months before first pour due. I'm prepared for a delay for some reason, but as long as they're pouring Q1 23 I don't think they'd be punished too much.



Yeah, was not sure if they meant Q4 calendar year or Fin year.
Maybe they left it deliberately vague so that they have an out clause.
Mick


----------



## finicky (8 June 2022)

I left a bid sitting for a month @ 0.45 but it expired before this downturn; not luck - the usual extreme finesse of timing.
This is just a throwaway comment but I am wary of the chart. I see price is up today but unless it can break up through ~0.40 I am visualizing a possibility of down to say 0.30? Around 0.40 seems important level to maintain an build upon.


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2022)

finicky said:


> I left a bid sitting for a month @ 0.45 but it expired before this downturn; not luck - the usual extreme finesse of timing.
> This is just a throwaway comment but I am wary of the chart. I see price is up today but unless it can break up through ~0.40 I am visualizing a possibility of down to say 0.30? Around 0.40 seems important level to maintain an build upon.




Around 37 looks pretty important now. 30c downside possibility on general market destruction, and I'll backing up the 🛻


----------



## pabloran (8 June 2022)

all systems go as far as im concerned boys....get on


----------



## mullokintyre (10 June 2022)

Another update out today.






On schedule and oon budget.
It has answered my question as to whether it was calendar year or fin year.
Distinctly states Calendar year Q4 is completion date.
Can only hope now that the current market rout causes more weakness.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (29 June 2022)

This is a nice headline but when you look at the tables with the 77 DD holes they're mostly about 1m @ less than 1 g/t, so not that great. It's all quartz veins which is where they get their high grade hits from. I suppose if the veins are stacked like AG Core and go to depth they could add some ounces to an updated MRE later this year. Would like to see some wider hits than this in extension drilling for more significant upside. Will be interesting to see the updated LOM plan later this year with higher gold price and throughput. It's already going to be paid off in 12 months, and would be nice if LOM increased by a few years.


----------



## mullokintyre (12 July 2022)

More infill drilling results out.




LOM plan due out any day now, will be interesting to see what they come up with.
Did not get any at the low ball 30 bid I had in, but I probably have enough TIE in the portfolio anyway.
Mick


----------



## pabloran (14 July 2022)

time to start shining


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> More infill drilling results out.
> View attachment 143991
> 
> LOM plan due out any day now, will be interesting to see what they come up with.
> ...




Early Q3 on the project feasibility study should mean pretty soon. Before mid next month at the latest. It's a shame POG has come off so much at this time as changing the gold price from $1700 to something like $2000 would have looked very impressive. 

Looks like there was some bargain buying done in the 30s...


----------



## mullokintyre (18 July 2022)

Sean K said:


> Early Q3 on the project feasibility study should mean pretty soon. Before mid next month at the latest. It's a shame POG has come off so much at this time as changing the gold price from $1700 to something like $2000 would have looked very impressive.
> 
> Looks like there was some bargain buying done in the 30s...
> 
> View attachment 144230



Yea, up 13% today.
30 looks a very distant view in the rear vision mirror.
Mick


----------



## finicky (18 July 2022)

Up 11% on strong volume intraday! 
Chart basically looks good, best fit downtrend line overcome, ditto on the RSI, and some decent positive volume bars coming in. Are we expecting a bit of a pullback from ~0.45 last peak of the downtrend or will it break though without hesitation? I'm more inclined to think a short pullback to test 40c 'zone' but not high conviction. Tempted, but was looking at the project location on  a map the other day and thought "do I want to invest in another African play and this one close to the Mali border?" That and general dyspepsia towards gold stocks.

Not Held


----------



## Sean K (21 July 2022)

Zhaojin can have my shares for around $1.00, thanks.


----------



## mullokintyre (21 July 2022)

Sean K said:


> Zhaojin can have my shares for around $1.00, thanks.
> 
> View attachment 144343



Nah, holding out for 1.50 thanks.
mick


----------



## Sean K (21 July 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Nah, holding out for 1.50 thanks.
> mick




A bidding war would be nice. 

More infill results. Standard stuff.


----------



## Sean K (5 August 2022)

TIE MC now back to about $500m with (I think) about $80m still in the bank to pay for the build, so still looking good for a future 200Kpa producer with zero debt. This period of selling off gold juniors/explorers/developers has proved to be an amazing opportunity in the short term.

I thought 48c was going to be a bit tougher to break through but seems to have cleared that, for the moment.


----------



## mullokintyre (17 August 2022)

Latest announcement saying they are still on track for scheduled completion and first gold pour in last quarter cal year 2022.






Mick


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Latest announcement saying they are still on track for scheduled completion and first gold pour in last quarter cal year 2022.
> View attachment 145553
> 
> 
> ...




They've done an amazing job bringing this together so quickly. Matt Wilcox is going to have another very impressive story to put on his CV.


----------



## mullokintyre (17 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> They've done an amazing job bringing this together so quickly. Matt Wilcox is going to have another very impressive story to put on his CV.



Yep, but it has not generated a rerating of TIE share price, but I am happy to keep holding uuntil the realistion pops at the end of  next year.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Yep, but it has not generated a rerating of TIE share price, but I am happy to keep holding uuntil the realistion pops at the end of  next year.
> Mick




I think the market's asleep at the wheel and I agree, perhaps when they put a photo up of a gold bar at the end of the year the lights might come on. I've still got my fingers crossed there's no accidents or major start-up issues out of left field.


----------



## Sean K (12 September 2022)

This is the second time there's been a major shift in the goal posts. Just a few weeks ago they were 'fully funded' to first gold pour. 

I've lost trust in this management.


----------



## mullokintyre (12 September 2022)

I am taking a slightly more positive approach.
the 58 cents SPP is a good way above recent prices, which is unusual for an SPP.
I am looking at it as an opportunistic squeeze some money out of the chinese.
Will keep holding.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (12 September 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> I am taking a slightly more positive approach.
> the 58 cents SPP is a good way above recent prices, which is unusual for an SPP.
> I am looking at it as an opportunistic squeeze some money out of the chinese.
> Will keep holding.
> Mick




I've got a feeling they might be using this raise to cover cost overruns on the build. Instead of admitting, 'oh, it's not on budget', let's say 'we need it for exploration'. The 'accelerate studies' excuse just doesn't scan to me.


----------



## mullokintyre (14 September 2022)

Latest announcement today says the project remains on schedule and on budget.


> Highlights: ➢ Construction at Tietto’s 3.45Moz Abujar Gold Project remains on schedule and budget
> ➢ First gold pour at Abujar on track for Q4 CY22
> ➢ All heavy lifts on SAG mill complete. Gear alignment commenced in September
> ➢ Carbon-in-leach (CIL) tanks are complete and handed over to Structural Mechanical Piping (SMP) contractor to advance steel erection activities
> ...



Either they are a good management team or great con artists.
The video suggests it may be the former.
Still holding, not adding.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (20 September 2022)

More infill drilling out today.
Given these results are outside the inferred resource, one would hope that LOM will be upgraded , and the MRE increased sufficiently to give it a kick along.
The original feasability  report had gold at 1420. It has been somewhat higher than that for quite a while.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (27 September 2022)

down to 45 now.
Those Chinese who stumped up a few mills at 58 must be a little unhappy now.
Tie managers must really be great salesmen.
Mick


----------



## peter2 (3 October 2022)

What's with the mid session gap up? Very unusual.


----------



## Country Lad (3 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> What's with the mid session gap up? Very unusual.



@peter2 it was all very quiet until the cross trade of 30 million shares at $0.50 at 14:48 and the activity increased from there.


----------



## peter2 (3 October 2022)

Thanks, I thought I'd sold a remaining parcel near the open (not 30M) but see that it didn't go through. Thought the order may have been purged.  Happier now after that unusual trading day.


----------



## Country Lad (3 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> Thanks, I thought I'd sold a remaining parcel near the open (not 30M) but see that it didn't go through. Thought the order may have been purged.  Happier now after that unusual trading day.



Also a bit unusual is if we ignore the 30mil cross the nearly 7 million volume is nearly 3 times the average of the last 20 days. Could be something brewing.


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2022)

TIE has had a few good days, on the back of general gold equity interest. Unusual with POG still at lows, though has had a few OK days. Now on about a $600m MC, so getting fulling priced perhaps. Not sure until they come out with the new LOM plan on the last MRE. Around that 60c level there'll probably be some selling.


----------



## peter2 (7 October 2022)

@Country Lad and I noticed some unusual volume Oct 3rd. It's been revealed today that a Chinese Mining company has bought 7%. They paid above market price at the time.


----------



## Sean K (7 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> @Country Lad and I noticed some unusual volume Oct 3rd. It's been revealed today that a Chinese Mining company has bought 7%. They paid above market price at the time.
> 
> View attachment 147797




They've had about 4% for some time, interesting. I wonder if they know Chijin who bought $50m in the last CR...


----------



## Country Lad (7 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> @Country Lad and I noticed some unusual volume Oct 3rd. It's been revealed today that a Chinese Mining company has bought 7%. They paid above market price at the time.
> 
> View attachment 147797



Thanks @peter2, that explains the 30million cross. Up another 7% today.


----------



## peter2 (7 October 2022)

@Sean K  Of course they do. All Chinese companies are just different departments of China Corp.


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> @Sean K  Of course they do. All Chinese companies are just different departments of China Corp.




I wonder if it was Zhaojin or Chijin on Friday? 40m traded. Must have been after hours.


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2022)

Sean K said:


> I wonder if it was Zhaojin or Chijin on Friday? 40m traded. Must have been after hours.




Chijin...


----------



## peter2 (10 October 2022)

Zhaojin owns 7%, Chijin owns 10.7%, I'm curious about the other major shareholders. China Corp may be trying to grab this company.


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> Zhaojin owns 7%, Chijin owns 10.7%, I'm curious about the other major shareholders. China Corp may be trying to grab this company.




A Hong Kong company owns just over 5%. I'm not sure who Zhaojin and Chijin have been buying their shares off. Lots of movement at the top with these disclosures. This is old data now.


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2022)

Had to take some off the table here, even though I sense something fishy is going on with the Chinese taking big positions.


----------



## mullokintyre (12 October 2022)

Sean K said:


> Had to take some off the table here, even though I sense something fishy is going on with the Chinese taking big positions.
> 
> View attachment 147957



Yae, I agree.
 As K Rudd would say, Better to take some profit than get rat f??§£¥ed by the Chinese.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (19 October 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Yae, I agree.
> As K Rudd would say, Better to take some profit than get rat f??§£¥ed by the Chinese.
> Mick




Hit 69c, MC over $730m now so looking toppy to me. I suppose if there's 2-3 different Chinese interests trying to get in it could keep going a bit. Against the tide, this has been the only light in a sea of red for my goldies. Thank you Mr Wang.


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2022)

The next MRE and LOM update has been delayed till 'early' next year. Disappointing, I thought that was going to be an opportunity for a re-rating. Still, can't complain with the price rise over the past month. Been quite extraordinary considering POGs poor performance.

Only two months till 'first gold' which I think means they'll do all they can to pour something yellow into a cup just prior to New Years.


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2022)

TIE's progression has been an interesting study in the lifecycle of a junior resource company from discovery to production. It seems to have tracked the Lassonde Curve pretty well with a few hiccups. Not sure exactly what happens after operating mine phase, probably just runs on it's own performance and with the general markets.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Yae, I agree.
> As K Rudd would say, Better to take some profit than get rat f??§£¥ed by the Chinese.
> Mick




Well, I'm now completely out of this for the minute. I suspect there's something fishy going on, or just speculation of a takeover, which might push it higher, but based on my very rudimentary FA and appreciation of rapid gains this is looking toppy to me now. My first decent realised return for 2022.


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2022)

Some excellent infill hits there. 400 ggms is outstanding. This should have another good day today after US markets. MC closing in on $900m. It's had a very good couple of months.


----------



## qldfrog (13 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> Some excellent infill hits there. 400 ggms is outstanding. This should have another good day today after US markets. MC closing in on $900m. It's had a very good couple of months.
> 
> View attachment 149053
> 
> ...



Well did not one of my big loser Friday playing the contrarian mood...


----------



## farmerge (18 November 2022)

Anyone intersted in TIE. I have been looking at this mob for a little while, and that very wise sage, the bloke in the mirror, and my mate in Qld reckon this could be a good little earner. I do have a buy in, not mega bucks, but if successful will be toe testing to see if it is a good day trader.


----------



## qldfrog (18 November 2022)

farmerge said:


> Anyone intersted in TIE. I have been looking at this mob for a little while, and that very wise sage, the bloke in the mirror, and my mate in Qld reckon this could be a good little earner. I do have a buy in, not mega bucks, but if successful will be toe testing to see if it is a good day trader.



One of the current system play here with huge changes...not sure


----------



## Sean K (18 November 2022)

farmerge said:


> Anyone intersted in TIE. I have been looking at this mob for a little while, and that very wise sage, the bloke in the mirror, and my mate in Qld reckon this could be a good little earner. I do have a buy in, not mega bucks, but if successful will be toe testing to see if it is a good day trader.




I've obviously been very interested in this for the past year or so but I think it's at the top of the Lassonde Curve now and I'm more interested in finding things that are at earlier stages of the curve.


----------



## farmerge (18 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> I've obviously been very interested in this for the past year or so but I think it's at the top of the Lassonde Curve now and I'm more interested in finding things that are at earlier stages of the curve.



Morning Sean K TIE is an interesting one as its spikes are not huge but give a good wallet filler if on the ball, which I haven't been unfortunately


----------



## farmerge (18 November 2022)

In regard to TIE I think I will have muster strength and go outside on this wintery day and administer a decent kick to oneself. Would have been a handy pick-up if I had bought into this stock earlier today


----------



## Sean K (18 November 2022)

farmerge said:


> In regard to TIE I think I will have muster strength and go outside on this wintery day and administer a decent kick to oneself. Would have been a handy pick-up if I had bought into this stock earlier today




The time to get this was when the market cap was down around the $300-400m mark when it was clearly undervalued for a developer. A few people didn't like the resource because it's a bit inconsistent but they just kept drilling and pulling up really high grade intersections in the main zone. There were doubts about their ability to build a mine in one year too. I'll still be surprised if they pour first gold this year. With the market cap hitting the $800m+ mark and approaching the top of that model Lassonde Curve, that was time for me to bail.


----------



## farmerge (18 November 2022)

Sean K I don't normally hold any stock for more than 2 days. Day trading is what I do, so if there is a lift of 2-3 cents and of course depending on the volume of shares i have purchased then the loading of the wheelbarrow can be worthwhile. I do occassionally use "M's" annology from the old redundant site, that being a decent wallet filler also.


----------



## pabloran (6 January 2023)

so here we are.....and looking like going further ahead....outstanding company ticking all the right boxes


----------



## pabloran (Sunday at 9:40 PM)

looking toppy eh.....yeah yeah yeah


----------

